# محاضرات دورة التكييف والتبريد



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليك يا سيدي يا حبيبي يارسول الله
اما بعد,,​ 
هذا موضوعي الجديد الذي سأتكلم علية وبإختصار لكي نكون حققنا الالمام الكامل بتكنولوجيا التبريد

(فهرس الموضوع)
1/ مقدمة عن التبريد
2/ دائرة التبريد البسيطة 
3/ الاجزاء الاساسية في دائرة التبريد 
4/ دائرة التبريد الثرموديناميكية
5/ الاجزاء الكهربية للثلاجة المنزلية ذات الباب الواحد
6/ الثلاجة المنزلية ذات البابين
7/ الدائرة الميكانيكية للثلاجة البابين 
8/ نظام التخلص من الماء في الثلاجة البابين
9/ الدوائر الكهربية للثلاجة البابين
10/ التكنولوجية الحديثة في التبريد
______________________________________________________________
رجاء خاص لكل اعضاء هندسة تبريد وتكييف الهواء​عدم المشاركة في هذا الموضوع , ومن لدية اي استفسار يوجد موضوع ثاني نستقبل فية استفسارتكم واسألتكم .
وهذا لكي يكون الموضوع مميز ويسهل للقارء الاطلاع علية في اي وقت و بدون ملل 
ومن يخالف ذالك سوف يتم حذف المشاركة بواسطة المشرف
نسأل الله التوفيق 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يوليو 2006)

*استخدامات التبريد*

في الوقت الحالي استخدامات التبريد متعددة الصور وواسعة الانتشار في كل المجالات . فإذا كان انتاج الثلج في وقت ما هو الاستخدام الرئيسي للتبريد فإنة في الوقت الحاضر توجد استخدامات منزلية , تجارية , صناعية , بالاضافة الي وسائل النقل وتكييف الهواء الصيفي 

يمكن تصنيف استخدامات التبريد الي اربعة مجاميع اساسية وهي :
1/ انتاج , حفظ وتوزيع المواد الغذائية ,
2/ العمليات التكنولوجية والكميائية ,
3/ تكييف الهواء الصيفي 
4/ استخدامات خاصة

1/ انتاج المواد الغذائية 
بعض المنتجات الاساسة للصناعات الغذائية والي تحتاج الي تبريد وهي
منتجات الألبان 
اللحوم والدواجن 
الاسماك

2/ عمليات تكنولوجية 
يستخدم التبريد في العمليات التكنولوجية التالية
فصل الغازات 
تصليد المواد
حفظ السوائل 
طرد حرارة التفاعل 
استرجاع المحاليل
عمليات التخمير
حفظ المواد الاولية

3/ تكييف الهواء الصيفي
الطب
حلقات التزحلق علي الجليد
البناء والتشيد

4/ حفظ وتوزيع المواد الغذائية
الحوم والخضروات المجمدة
العجائن
المواد المثلجة
وسائل النقل
الثلاجات المنزلية ودواليب التجميد

والان الي الاجزاء الاساسية في دائرة التبريد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يوليو 2006)

*الأجزاء الاساسية في دائرة التبريد*

يوجد اربع اجزاء اساسية في دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية وهي الضاغط , المكثف , الماسورة الشعرية والمبخر ولكن لكل جزء من هذة الاجزاء أنواع مختلفة من حيث طريقة العمل وسوف يتم شرح أنواع كل جزء فيما يلي ,

الضـــــــــــــاغـــــــــط ​اسمائة:
ضاغط , كباس , كمبريسور , Compressor
يتكون الضاغط من موتور كهربي متصل بطلمة ميكانيكية لسحب وطرد الغاز ويوجد ثلاثة انواع من الضواغط من حيث طريقة توصيل الموتور الكهربي بالطلمة الميكانيكية

1/ الضاغط المفتوح : Open Compressor





وهو الذي يكون فية الموتور منفصل عن الطلمبة وكل منهم في جسم منفصل ويتم نقل الحركة بينهما بسير او ما شابة , ومن مميزات هذا النوع في حالة حدوث عطل بالموتور الكهربي يتم رفعة واصلاحة او تبديلة بدون فك الطلمبة واعادة شحن الدائرة بمركب التبريد ويستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الكبيرة مثل انواع غرف التبريد والتكييف المركزي ويستخدم ايضا" في تكييف السيارة 

2/ الضاغط نصف المغلق Semi sealed or semi hermetic compressor




وهو الذي يكون فية الموتور الكهربي متصل مع الجزء الميكانيكي الاثنان في جسم واحد ولاكن يمكن فك ملفات الموتور الكهربي واصلاحها او لفها من جديد دون تفريغ شحنة الغاز من الدائرة الميكانيكية حيث يكون هناك غطاء بجانب الضاغط بة مسامير بحيث يمكن فكة بسهولة واعادة تركيبة وهو يستخدم في الدوائر الكبيرة والمتوسطة الحجم وبعض انواع غرف التبريد وثلاجات العرض الكبيرة

3/ الضاغط المحكم الغلق Sealead or hermetic compressor




وهو الذي يكون فية الموتور الكهربي متصل مباشرة بالجزء الميكانيكي الاثنان في جسم واحد ولا يمكن فك الجسم لانة ملحوم ولكي نستطيع اصلاح الموتور الكهربي يجب قطع جسم الضاغط وتفريغ شحنة الغاز من الدائرة ثم اعادة لحام الجسم الخارجي بعد اصلاح وشحن الدائرة بالغاز مرة ثانية وان كان من المضل عدم اصلاح هذا النوع وتغيرة بأخر جديد لذالك يستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الصغيرة فقط مثل الثلاجات واجهزة التكييف المنزلية.

وهذا النوع من الضواغط لة انواع من حيث طريقة عمل الجزء الميكانيكي وكيفية طرد وسحب الغاز
انواعة
1/ الضاغط الترددي : Reciprocating compressor




وهو اكثر انواع الضواغط استخداما" تجاريا" ويسمي كذالك لان الجزء الميكانيكي بة يتحرك حركة ترددية وسوف يتم شرحة بالتفصل مع دائرة الثلاجة ذات الباب الواحد

2/ الضاغط الدائري - روتري Rotary Compressor




وتعتمد فكرة عملة علي دوران حلقة بداخل اسطوانة دوران غير مركزي ويكون دائما" من الخارج ذو جسم اسطواني "دائري"

3/ الضاغط الحلزوني - سكرول Scroll compressor







وتعتمد فكرة عملة علي لولبين مثبتين بجانب بعضهما بطريقة معينة بحيث عند الدوران يحدث ضغط واندفاع للغاز 

محمد عبد الفتاح سيد​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يوليو 2006)

*المــــــكـــثــــفات*

اسمائة :
مكثف- كوندنسر - CONDENSER
المكثف كما سبق يقوم بسحب حرارة الغاز وتبريدة وتحويلة الي سائل ولذالك فأنة يكون ساخن ويجب تبريدة باستمرار لكي يستطيع هو نفسة بتبريد الغاز لذالك يمكن تقسيم المكثفات لثلاثة انواع من حيث طريقة تبريدها :
مكثفات هوائية , مكثفات مائية , مكثفات تبخيرية

اولا المكثفات الهوائية 
ويوجد منها نوعان :
مكثف تبريد هواء طبيعي , مكثف استاتيكي STATIC CONDENSER





ويعرف تجاريا باسم الشبكة او السربنتينة : وهو يعتمد علي مرور الهواء علي مواسير المكثف لتبريدها ويستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الصغيرة والي تكون سخونة المكثف بها قليلة مثل الثلاجات المنزلية الصغيرة وسوف يتم شرحها بالتفصيل مع الثلاجة ذات الباب الواحد

مكثف تبريد هواء جبري - مكثف ذو المروحة - مكثف ديناميكي dynamic condenser




حيث يوجد مروحة امام مواسير المكثف تعمل علي دفع الهواء علي علي المواسير ويوجد هذا النوع في الدوائر المتوسطة الحجم والي تكون سخونة المكيف بها عالية مثل الثلاجات الكبيرة وغرف التبريد واجهزة التكييف الصغيرة

2/ المكثفات المائية 

في حالة الدوائر الكبيرة والتي تكون فيها نسبة السخونة عالية جدا ويكون من الافضل تبريده بالماء حيث يعطي كفائة لتبريد اعلي من الهواء ويوجد انواع من المكثفات المائية 

1/ المكثف المائي ذو المواسير المتداخلة
ويتكون من ماسورتان احدهما بداخل الاخر ويسير باحدهما مركب التبريد والاخر الماء ويكون اتجاة سريان الماء عكس اتجاة سريان مركب التبريد





المكثف المائي ذو الغلاف والانابيب




ويتكون كما بالشكل من مجموعة من الانابيب يسير بها مركب التبريد ومحاطة بغلاف ملئ بالماء وهذا النوع يمتاز بانة يقلل كثيرا من حجم المكثف لذلك يستخدم في الدوائر كبيرة الحجم.

3/ المكثفات التبخيرية
حيث يتم تسليط رشاشات ماء علي مواسير المكثف بحيث تبرد مواسير المكثف مع امرار الهواء للمساعد علي تبخير الماء .





محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 يوليو 2006)

*وسيلة التمدد أو الانشار*

يوجد طريقتيان لعمل فرق في الضغوط بالدائرة وتنظيم كمية مركب التبريد الداخلة للمبخر , اما عن طريق الماسورة الشعرية أو عن طريق صمام انتشار.

الماسورة الشعرية الكابلاري CAPILARY TUBEوهي ماسورة ذات قطر صغير جدااا وطويلة وتستخدم في الدوائر الصغيرة مثل الثلاجات المنزلية أو في الدوائر المتوسطة مثل ثلاجات العرض الصغيرة واجهزة التكييف الصغيرة . وسوف يتم شرحها ان شاء الله تعالي مع الثلاجة المنزلية ذات الباب الواحد.


صمام الانتشار EXPANSION VALVEويوجد منة انواع مختلفة ولاكن النوع الشائع هو صمام الانتشار الثرموستاتي وهو عبارة عن حساس يمنع او يسمح لمركب التبريد بالمرور حسب احساسة ببرودة نهاية المبخر ويستخدم في الدوائر الكبيرة مثل غرف التبريد وثلاجات العرض الكبيرة واجهزة التكييف الكبيرة ويستخدم ايضا" في تكييف السيارة .وسوف يتم شرحة بالتفصيل مع ثلاجات العرض.





وللمزيد بقية
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 يوليو 2006)

*المبخرات*

يوجد أنواع من المبخرات من حيث طريقة برودتها لاستفادة منها 

1) المبخر اللوحي 
حيث يتم نقل البرودة بالتلامس كما في الثلاجة العادية





2) المبخر ذو الزعانف وبدون مروحة 
وهو يكون عبارة عن مواسير نحاس ملفوفة عليها زعانف الومنيوم ويكون عادتا" كبير الحجم ويستخدم في بعض الثلاجات الكبيرة





3) المبخر زو المروحة
حيث يتم نقل البرودة بالهواء حيث يوضع خلف المبخر مروحة ويستخدم هذا النظام في الثلاجات النوفروستNO FROST وثلاجات العرض وغرف التبريد وأجهزة التكييف العادية 





4) المبخر المائي _ تشلر CHILLER
حيث انة في اجهزة التكييف المركزي الكبيرة يتم نقل البرودة بالماء الي المكان المراد تكييفة عن طريق دائرة بمضخة للماء وتسمي تشلر وهذة الطريقة تكون أكفأ من نقل البرودة بالهواء ولكنها اكثر تكلفة 




ملحوظة :
في حالة ما اذا كــان المبخر تصل برودتة لدرجة التجميد أي تحت الصفر المئوي اي يكون ثلج علي المواسير من الممكن في هذة الحالة تسميتة فريزر Freezer وتعني تجميد كما في الثلاجة المنزلية 




[/IMG]
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 يوليو 2006)

*عمل الدائرة التبريد الميكانيكية*






ان الدائرة الميكانيكة للثلاجة المنزلية عبارة عن منظومة مغلقة تتكون من عدة اجزاء تبدء عملها من عند خط الطرد للضاغط وتنتهي الدورة عن خط السحب عند دخول الضاغط
وتتكون من
ضاغط
مكثف
المجفف
الماسورة الشعرية الكابلاري
المبخر
مجمع السائل 
المبادل الحراري
سنقوم بشرح تفصيلي لكـــــــــتل جزء ان شاء الله تعالي
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## تقوى الله (29 يوليو 2006)

*تنبيـــــــــــــــــــه هـــــــــــــــــام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوات والاخوة الكرام ...  

رجاء لكل من لديه استفسار او مداخلة علي هذا الموضوع ان يقوم بإضافاته علي هذا الموضوع التالي 

مداخلات موضوع .. محاضرات في تكنولوجيا تدريب أعمال الورش 

علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25062

فقط من أجل العملية التنظيمية للقسم والموضوعات الشيقة الهادفة ..

وجزاكم الله جميعا" خيرا" ..

والله الموفق ،،، والله المستعان ،،،​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (31 يوليو 2006)

*عــــمل الدائرة الميكانيكية*

اولا الضاغط 
يقوم الضاغط بسحب بخار مركب التبريد ذو الضغط المنخفض من خلال ماسورة السحب ودفعة من خلال ماسورة الطرد بعد رفع درجة حرارتة وضغطة ليدخل الي المكثف .

ثانيا" المكثف
وفي المكثف يتم تحويل غاز مركب التبريد الساخن الي سائل بعد طرد الحرارة منة الي الجو المحيط ثم يخرج السائل بعد ذلك من المكثف ليخرج الي المجفف .

ثالثا" المجفف وفي المجفف يتم تنقية السائل الخارج من المكثف من الشوائب والدقائق المعدنية العالقة بة وكذلك امتصاص الرطوبة الي قد توجد معة عن طريق حبيبات السلكاجل ويمر بعد ذلك من خلال الماسوة الشعرية .

رابعا" الماسورة الشعرية 
وفي الماسورة الشعرية يتم تقليل ضغط ودرجة حرارة سائل مركب التبريد وزيادة سرعتة ليدخل في صورة رزاز سائل الي المبخر . 

خامسا" المبخر
وفي المبخر يتم امتصاص الحرارة المراد ازالتها من الحيز المراد تبريدة وتحويل سائل مركب التبريد المار بداخل مواسير المبخر الي بخار حيث يمر بعد ذلك خــــــــــلال مجمع السائل .

سادسا" مجمع السائل 
وفي مجمع السائل يتم حجز أي كمية ســــائل لم يتم تبخرها داخل المبخر ويسمح فقط بمرور بخار مركب التبريد ليرجع الي الضاغط خلال ماسوة السحب لتبدأ دورة جديدة .

سابعا" المبادل الحراري 
وعند رجوع بخار مركب التبريد من خلال ماسورة السحب الي الضاغط يحدث تبادل حراري بين البخار المار وبين السائل المار بداخل الماسورة الشعرية والداخل للمبخر.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (31 يوليو 2006)

*الثلاجة المنزلية ذات الباب الواحد*

تستخدم الثلاجة المنزلية لحفظ وتجميد السوائل والمأكولات . وهي تتركب من ..
دائرتــــان :-
1) الدائرة الميكانيكية .
2) الدئرة الكهربية .

وسنقوم بالتعريف علي مكونات كــــل دائرة من الدائرتان علي حدة 

الدائرة الميكانيكية للثلاجة المنزلية باب واحد 

تتكون الدائرة الميكانيكية للثلاجة المنزلية من الاربع الاجزاء الاساسية لدائرة التبريد بالانضغاط بالاضافة الي اجزاء اخري تساعد علي رفع كفاءة دائرة التبريد ولكن لا تؤثر في حالة عــدم وجودها علي عملية التبريد بالدائرة .

واجزاء الدائرة الميكانيكية
1) ضاغط
2) مكثف
3) مجفف - مرشح
4) اداة انتشار (ماسورة شعرية )
5) مبخر (الفريزر)
6) مجمع سائل 
7) مبادل حراري .

وسنقوم بالتعرف علي كـــل جزء من الاجزاء السابقة فيما يلي ووظيفة كـــــل منها


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (24 أغسطس 2006)

*اولا الضاغط*

3/ الضاغط المحكم الغلق Sealead or hermetic compressor




وهو الذي يكون فية الموتور الكهربي متصل مباشرة بالجزء الميكانيكي الاثنان في جسم واحد ولا يمكن فك الجسم لانة ملحوم ولكي نستطيع اصلاح الموتور الكهربي يجب قطع جسم الضاغط وتفريغ شحنة الغاز من الدائرة ثم اعادة لحام الجسم الخارجي بعد اصلاح وشحن الدائرة بالغاز مرة ثانية وان كان من المضل عدم اصلاح هذا النوع وتغيرة بأخر جديد لذالك يستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الصغيرة فقط مثل الثلاجات واجهزة التكييف المنزلية.

يتكون هذا الضاغط من ثلاث مواسير خارجة من الضاغط نفسة
يوجد في الضاغط ثلاث مواسير اثنان منهم نفس القطر وواحدة قطر مختلف

اولا" ماسورة السحب يكون قطرها اكبر من قطر ماسورة الطرد وماسورة السحب متصلة مع المبخر.
ثانيا" ماسورة الطرد يكون قطرها صغر من قطر السحب وذلك لكي يزداد الضغط وتزيد سرعة الفريون داخل الدائرة المغلقة .
ثالثا" ماسورة الخدمة وهي نفس مواصفات ماسورة السحب الاثنان متصلين بجسم الضاغط الداخلي 
وهذة الماسورة تستخدم في شحن الثلاجة.

الضاغط لونة اسود لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان الون الاسود سريع جداااا في فقد ومتصاص الحرارة وهذا هو المطلوب لكي تكون كفأة الضاغط مظبوطة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ثانثا" المكثف الهوائية*

 وهذا هو شكل المكثف المستخدم في الثلاجة المنزلية ذات الباب الواحد





ويعرف تجاريا باسم الشبكة او السربنتينة : وهو يعتمد علي مرور الهواء علي مواسير المكثف لتبريدها ويستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الصغيرة والي تكون سخونة المكثف بها قليلة مثل الثلاجات المنزلية الصغيرة .

وهو عبارة عن مواسير مصنعة من الحديد بقطر معين حسب التصميم كـــــما بالشكل
وتوجد زعانف بطووول المكثف وتعمل هذة الزعانف علي زيادة السطح في انتقال الحرارة 
وايضا" لونها اسود لكي تكتسب وتطرد الحرارة بشكل اسرع

دخوول وخروج مركب التبريد في المكثف يدخل مركب التبريد من اعلي ويخرج من اسفل كــــما بالشكل


----------



## عبد الله بدير (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاء الله كل خير:1:


----------



## محمد زعبي (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخ محمد على هذه المعلومات الممتازه واتمنى ان تعطينا صوره او شرح عن مبنى الضاغط المحكم الغلق من الداخل


----------



## kakkak265 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل


----------



## ايمان العربى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*من فضلك*

بجد طريقة عرض حضرتك للموضوع منظمة جدا بس لو سمحت اطلب من حضرتك شرح لترولى الشحن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا وســــــــــــــــــــــام علي صدري
اختي الفاضلة ايمان العربي مرحبا" في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخاصة قسم تبريد وتكييف الهواء المميز دائما"

اختي الفاضلة ممكن توضحي سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا تحت امرك


----------



## ايمان العربى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>شكرا على  هذة المعلومات القيمة وبطلب من حضرتك شرح ضاغط محكم الغلق من الداخل</P>


----------



## عصفور (20 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا ونطلب من ادارة المنتدى علامة التميز مشكورين لما يستحقه الكاتب ووفقه الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ,,,,,



وشهر مبارك للجميع وكل عام وانتم بألف خير 


[grade="4169E1 FF4500 008000 FF4500 8B0000"]أعاده الله علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير والمسرات[/grade] ,,,


----------



## alake (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم لدى ملفاتcykكيف ارفعه(مبتدا)


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتزر علي التأخير
واليوم ان شاء الله سنتكلم عن الاسس الثرمو ديناميكية 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاسس الثرموديناميكية*

الأبعاد والوحدات

من الممكن التعبير عن أى خاصية طبيعية عن طريق مجموعة أبعاد أساسية ، وكل بعد من هذه الأبعاد الأساسية يمكن أن يعرف بعدد من الوحدات المختلفة ، تبعا لنظام الوحدات المستخدم. 

في عام 1960 أقر المؤتمر العام الحادى عشر للمعايير والأوزان النظام الدولى للوحدات :

(International System of Units (SI Units 
يتكون النظام الدولى للوحدات SI Unit من الوحدات الأساسية والوحدات المشتقة منها ، حيث يبين الجدول التالي الكميات الأساسية ووحداتها ورموزها فى هذا النظام: 







للمزيد بقية ان شاء الله تعالي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

المنظومة الترموديناميكية

المنظومة عبارة عن حيز معين يحدده إطار، وبداخله مائع يتبادل الطاقة والمادة مع الوسط المحيط به. وتصنف المنظومات الترموديناميكية إلى : منظومة مغلقة (التى يعبر حدودها الطاقة فقط) ومنظومة مفتوحة (وهى التى يعبر حدودها الكتلة والطاقة) .

الخواص الترموديناميكية: 

الخاصية عبارة عن دالة حالة للمنظومة، يمكن ملاحظتها وقياسها، ومن أهم الخواص التروموديناميكية الضغط، درجة الحرارة، الحجم النوعى، الطاقة الداخلية، والانثالبى. 

درجة الحرارة: 

تعرف درجة الحرارة بأنها حالة المادة من سخونة أو برودة مقارنة بنقطة ثابتة على مقياس درجة الحرارة. تعرف درجة جسم ما بأنها مقياس لدرجة نشاط جزئيات الجسم أو بمعنى أدق ، مقياس لمتوسط طاقة حركة جزئياته أى سخونته أو برودته. 

مقاييس درجة الحرارة: 

يوجد نوعين أساسيين من مقاييس درجة الحرارة هما: 

مقاييس درجة الحرارة العادية : وهى التى لا يبدأ تدريج مقياس درجة الحرارة بها من الصفر المطلق. 
مقاييس درجة الحرارة المطلقة : وهى التى يبدأ تدريج مقياس درجة الحرارة بها من الصفر المطلق.
مقاييس درجة الحرارة العادية: 

يمكن قياس التغيرات التى قد تنشأ فى درجة الحرارة إما بالمقياس المئوى أو المقياس الفهرنهيتى واللذان يعتمدان على نقطتين ثابتتين هما نقطة ذوبان الثلج ونقطة غليان الماء النقى عند الضغط الجوى القياسى. 

هذا من بعض مواضيع المهندس عبد المنعم جزاة الله خيرا"


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

العلاقة بين درجتى الحرارة المئوية والفهرنايتيّة: 


C° = ( °F - 32 ) x 5 /9 
F° = ( 9 / 5 x C° ) + 32 

مقاييس درجة الحرارة المطلقة: 

التدريجان المستخدمان لدرجات الحرارة المطلقة هما : 
مقياس كلفن وهو الذى يبدأ من -273.15° م
مقياس رانكن وهو الذى يبدأ من -460° ف
يجب مراعاة العلاقات التالية : 


K = °C + 273.15 
R = °F + 460.0 

الكثافــة (الكتلة النوعية): 
الكثافة (rho) لمائع ما هى الكتلة لوحدة الحجم منه، وتعطى الكثافة rho بوحدات kg/m3 فى الجملة الدولية . 

الوزن النوعى : 
الوزن النوعى (w) لمائع ما هو الوزن لوحدة الحجم منه، أى انه يمثل قوة جذب الأرض لكتلة من المائع تشغل حجماً مقداره وحدة الحجوم . وبالتالى يكون له وحدات قوة ، ووحدته في SI الجملة الدولية N/m3 .

الكثافة والوزن النوعى للمائع يرتبطان كما يلى : 


w = rho . g 

ويجب ملاحظة أن الكثافة (rho) مطلقة حيث أنها تعتمد على الكتلة التى لا تعتمد على الموقع، والوزن النوعى (w) على النقيض من ذلك، لا تكون قيمته مطلقة، لأنه يعتمد على تسارع الجاذبية الأرضية (g) التى تتغير مع تغير الموقع، والذى يعتمد أساسا على خط العرض والمنسوب فوق سطح البحر. 

الحجم النوعى: 
الحجم النوعى (v) هو الحجم الذى تشغله وحدة الكتلة للمائع. وغالبا ما يعطى بوحدات m3/kg في الجملة الدولية SI . والحجم النوعى يعتبر معكوس الكثافة، أى أن : 

V = 1 / rho

الكثافة النوعية: 
الكثافة النوعية S للمائع هى النسبة بين كثافته وكثافة الماء النقى عند درجة الحرارة القياسية. وفى النظام المترى تكون كثافة الماء عند 4 م° هي 1000 kg/m3. 

الضغط: 
يعرف الضغط بأنه القوة الضاغطة المؤثرة على وحدة السطوح.


P = F / A
حيث : P = الضغط ، F = القوة ، A = السطح


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الضغوط المطلقة والمقاسة:

إذا تم قياس الضغط لمائع ما بالنسبة إلى الصفر المطلق ، فإنه يعرف بالضغط المطلق (Pabs) ، وعندما يقاس بالنسبة إلى الضغط الجوى (Patm) كأساس، فإنه يعرف بالضغط القياسي أو المقاس (Pgauge) , وذلك لأنه عملياً ، جميع أجهزة قياس الضغط تسجل صفراً ,إذا كانت تحت تأثير الضغط الجوى , وبالتالى تقيس الفرق بين ضغط المائع المتصلة به وبين الهواء المحيط بالجهاز. 

وإذا كان الضغط المقاس أقل من الضغط الجوى، يعبر عنه بالتفريغ أو التخلخل ، وقيمته المقاسة هى المقدار الذى تكون أقل من الضغط الجوى . وما يقال عنه "تفريغ مرتفع أو عالي " هو فى الحقيقة ضغط مطلق منخفض قريباً من الصفر المطلق ، والتفريغ الكامل يناظر ضغط الصفر المطلق. 

جميع قيم الضغط المطلق موجبة . أما الضغوط المقاسة تكون موجبة إذا كانت أعلى من الضغط الجوى ، وتكون سالبة إذا كانت ضغوط تفريغ أي أقل من الضغط الجوى . 


ومنه تراعى العلاقة الآتية: 
Pabs = Patm + Pgage 


حيث أن : Pgage يمكن أن تكون موجبة أو سالبة (تفريغ)







من المتبع : في الموائع القابلة للانضغاط اعتماد الصفر المطلق مبدأ للقياس وبالتالي تكون جميع الضغوط مطلقة . اما في السوائل فنعتمد الضغط القياسي وبالتالي يكون الضغط الجوي هو مبدأ القياس اي الصفر.

نقلا" من المهندس عبد المنعم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*للمزيد بقية ان شاء الله*

الاجزاء الكهربية للثلاجة المنزلية ذات الباب الواحد
هذا الموضوع القادم ان شاء الله

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## محمد العريان (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم على هزا الموضوع الجيد واتمنى المزيد


----------



## محمد العريان (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة واتمنى واتمنا ان اكون عضو دايم فى المنتدى الجميل واكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## سيد احمد محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عاطف جمال (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جدا م/محمد عبد الفتاح وجزاك الله خيرا 
مع خاص تقدرى لك ولادارة المنتدى


----------



## amin22 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى والله لا ادرى كيف اشكركم جزاك الله عنا كل خير لكن انا مدرس تبريد واود لو انك قمت بعمل
فلاش او فيديو يوضح لنا ومن ثم للظلبه من بداية ضغط الغاز فى الضاغط الى المكثف الى نهاية
دورة التبريد وعودة الفريون الى الضاغط حتى يتثنى لنا مشاهدة دورة التبريد من داخل المواسير
اشكرك اخى م0 محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## Eg . shhror (31 أكتوبر 2006)

انا فعلا بشكر المهندس/ محمد عتبد الفتاح وبقول ممكن متكونش عارفني بس انا طالب مع حضرتك وبشكرك لتانى مرة لانك سهلتلي حاجات كتير مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

Eg . shhror قال:


> انا فعلا بشكر المهندس/ محمد عتبد الفتاح وبقول ممكن متكونش عارفني بس انا طالب مع حضرتك وبشكرك لتانى مرة لانك سهلتلي حاجات كتير مشكووووووووووووووور


 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الفاضل
اولا الشكر لله دة فضل ونعمة من عند ربنا

بس اعرف انت مين ؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## احمد علام (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزء الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك استاذي الفاضل المهندس احمد علام علي المرور


----------



## eslamenan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## مصطفى اللبان (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للمهندس محمد اولا على الموضوع ثانيا على التنظيم الجميل


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكركم كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
وبعد الراحة الطويلة اليوم ان شاء الله سنتكلم عن الجزء الكهربي الذي ينقص الكثير منا


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزء الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى بكر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للمهندس محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة ويا ريت صورة للضاغط المحكم الغلق من الداخل


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مصطفى بكر قال:


> شكرا للمهندس محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة ويا ريت صورة للضاغط المحكم الغلق من الداخل


 
الشكر لله اخي الفاضل ولك ما طلبت

هذة صورة لضاغط من الداخل


----------



## نبيل حسنى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا:5: 
ونرجو منك المزيد:15: 
مع التأكيد على جزء الدوائر الكهربية
وشكرا


----------



## محمد الشجيري (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة وارجو المزيد


----------



## على العريف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## aborfaat (3 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks
very much


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 يناير 2007)

نبيل حسنى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله خيرا:5:
> ونرجو منك المزيد:15:
> مع التأكيد على جزء الدوائر الكهربية
> وشكرا


 
الله المستعان ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 يناير 2007)

اشكركم جميعا وانتظرو المزيد ان شاء الله تعالى
دعوتكم لية بالتوفيق
وشكرا"
اخوكم / محمد


----------



## ahmed khater (9 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير موضوع منسق وممتاز


----------



## kakkak265 (11 يناير 2007)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الشجيري (25 يناير 2007)

*اشكركم على هذا الجهد الرائع*


----------



## msobhy98 (25 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (10 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس محمد ,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (14 مارس 2007)

مطلوب معلومات ورسومات عن افرادات الصاج للتكييف المركزى( الدكتات )


----------



## حمادة محمود (17 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك بشدة على هذا الجهد الراءع
.وجذاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ahmed 3x (23 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس الموضوع جميل جدا ومنظم...جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## احمد محمود محمد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم علي المرور بارك الله فيكم 
ودائما" نحو التميز


----------



## mohammad ali (21 نوفمبر 2007)

1000 شكر الك ياباش مهندس


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

mohammad ali قال:


> 1000 شكر الك ياباش مهندس


 
الشكر لله اخي الفاضل 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## م محمد المصرى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

:55: السلام عليكم 
بصراحة أنا مش عارف أعبر عن شكرى على مجهودك ده ولكن يكفيك جزاكم الله خيرا ونسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى علمك و ألا يحرمنا من علمك الواسع

 أحبك فى الله 

 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م علي الربيعي (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخوي ماقصرت وننتظر من المزيد والله الموفق


----------



## المنتسب (4 مارس 2008)

السلالالالالام عليكم

ازيك ياباش مهندس محمد موضوعك جميل وجديد 

وان شاء الله ينول اعجاب الاعضاء
بس كنت اتمنى منك طلب صغير كنت عايز تفاصيل عن الكباسات النصف مفتوحة والمفتوحة وتركيبها من الداخل وياريت تكون صور حية عشان انت عارف صور المراجع مش بتبقى مفيدة قوى او لو فى عندك فيديو يحتوى على التريب من الدخل يبقا افضل 

وشكرا لك ولمجهودك معانا انت وباقى المشرفين والاعضاء


----------



## السيد عبد الحميد (5 مارس 2008)

:73: :73:


المنتسب قال:


> السلالالالالام عليكم
> 
> ازيك ياباش مهندس محمد موضوعك جميل وجديد
> :73: :83:
> ...


:60: :60:


----------



## محمود تكيف (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى فى الله مهندس محمد 
والله مشكور جدا على هذا الشرح المبسط والمفهوم للجميع وبارك الله فيك 
واكمل مشوارك
وجزاك الله كل خير لما تقدمه من خير


----------



## شادان (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكر الاخ محمد على هذا الموظوع الجميل وعلى اسلوب جميل ومرتب في الشرح وسهل التعبير


----------



## م أبو سمير (29 مارس 2008)

كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات الرائعه كل التيحه والتقدير


----------



## آغاميلاد (9 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكرزادك الله علما


----------



## ayadi2005 (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا على كل هده المعلومات القيمة التي يزودنا بها كل الاخصائيين في مجال التكييف و التبريد الا ان الهدف من مداخلتي هاته هو هل بالامكان الحصول على كتب بالفرنسية عوض الانجليزية علما بان شعوب المغرب العربي تتقن اللغة الفرنسية اكثر من الانجليزية و شكرا.


----------



## الذئب الاسود (20 أغسطس 2008)

اشكركم على هاد الموضوع وتمنا المزيد والى الامام


----------



## يوسف مسامح (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله على هذه المواضيع الشيقه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## حماده بدوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم انفعنا بماعلمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا والله المستعان


----------



## ahmed_cool (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً اخى العزيز


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ممنون جدا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وافادك الله مثلما افدتني


----------



## ahmed_trane (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الطائي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما شاء الله*

كده انت حيرتني نمشي علي درب مين

ههههههه

ربنا يجزيك عنا خيرا​


----------



## كريم السيد بيومي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## امير العزاب (14 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ونريد المزيد


----------



## ghost012 (9 مارس 2009)

_خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه نرجو من الله تعالي ان تكون دائما من خيرهم_


----------



## hourse (4 يوليو 2009)

اود ارسال تحياتى للقائمين على الموقع م/عمرو


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (9 يوليو 2009)

*اشكرك يا اخ محمد على هذه المعلومات الممتازه واتمنى ان تعطينا صوره او شرح عن مبنى الضاغط المحكم الغلق من الداخل ورسم الدائرة الكهربيه لثلاجة*​


----------



## بل الغويل سعيد (17 يوليو 2009)

والله مشكور جزاكم الله الف خير افدتني افادك الله بعلم نافع ننتفع به والسلام عليكم


----------



## الاربعه (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الى المهندسه تقى الله . والمهندس محمد عبدالفتاح الف الف شكر لكم جميعا والى الامام دائما ونتمنى المزيد وكان ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد الجميل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير 
جزاك الله خيرا 
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## zaki5555 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل ممتاز ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## إبن جبير (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك ، ربنا يعطيك الصحة جهد مشكور


----------



## ابو ق (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء من حضرتكم ارسال علاقة الكابيلاري مع الضاغط وتزويدي بالبرامج الخاصةبذلك


----------



## magdy el wakeel (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى م / محمد 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بعلمك وجعلك الله ممن يستظلون بعرشة يوم العرض.
ارجوا من سيادتكم توضيح كيفية قياس قدرة ماكينه تفريغ هواء مركبة علي خزان 1000 لتر وماهي المعادلات المستخدمة لهذة العملية الحسابية حيث ان هذة المعلومة متوقف عليها تسليم ماكينات خاصة بالشركة التي اعمل بها وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما. اخوك مجدي الوكيل


----------



## ابراهيم محفوظ (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا مهندس محمد ورجاء نزول المواضيع مباشرة دون الرجوع للرابط لوجود مشكلة عندى فى الرابط 
ولك جزيلا الشكر مشمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## خبير الاردن (7 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (13 يناير 2010)

م\ محمد 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير
على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
واكثر من شيق وعرض الموضوع منظم جدا ومتوالي
اقترح عمل سلسله مواضيع علميه معروضه من الناحيتين (العلميه و العمليه)
بمعنى يكون كورس خاص بالمنتدى وسوف اعمل موضوع اعرض فيه هذا الاقتراح 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مستريورك (13 يناير 2010)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل :19: محمد :19:

مشكور جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وموضوع اكثر من رائع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meltoke (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا يزيدك علم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوتي في الله وارجو معرفة آرائكم في الموضوع المدرج عنوانه ولكم جزيل الشكر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174885.html
وارجو معرفة رايك الشخصي مهندس\ محمد عبد الفتاح 
عذرا ان اقتحمت موضوعك بهذه الطريقه
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## المارد الجبار (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي محهودك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng David (22 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## excellence3012 (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علما - - كيف يتم حساب المكثفات بالنسبة لدوائر التبريد من حيث اقطار المواسيرواطوالها


----------



## رجب موسى (28 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعه ممكن سؤال


----------



## رجب موسى (28 يونيو 2010)

رجاء معرفة كمية الزيت محرك روتارى 2وربع حصان ونوع الزيت


----------



## gamalb612 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورييييييييين


----------



## هوري المدريدي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمووو


----------



## عبداللة البخاتي (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخي


----------

